

Shanghai Hacker News Meetup - hunvreus
http://devo.ps/blog/2013/02/20/shanghai-hacker-news-meetup.html

======
dguido
Hey Shanghai, what's the feeling on the ground about Mandiant's APT1 report
from yesterday?

<http://www.mandiant.com/apt1>

~~~
hunvreus
My personal opinion on it is the following:

1\. What's the news here? Isn't every nation on earth doing it, or trying to
do it?

2\. Western nations would be ill-advised to not buckle up and take online
warfare seriously. The police in particular should be way better prepared.

Overall, I think it's fun to expose it, but beyond reporting I fail to see
what the value is.

~~~
dguido
I think what people seem to be saying is that China is one of the only
countries so blatantly using it for economic espionage against private
corporations. This is fundamentally different than what other countries are
rumored to be doing.

------
ghosTM55
Awesome! Great to see such kind of event happening in Shanghai :D

~~~
ciaocibai
There is a good little community here in Shanghai, including these upcoming
meetups on Meta Programming and AngularJS:

[http://www.meetup.com/Shanghai-Agile-Scrum-User-
Group/events...](http://www.meetup.com/Shanghai-Agile-Scrum-User-
Group/events/101905672/) [http://www.meetup.com/Shanghai-Agile-Scrum-User-
Group/events...](http://www.meetup.com/Shanghai-Agile-Scrum-User-
Group/events/103126982/)

------
seanmcdirmid
Anyone interested in a Beijing meetup?

~~~
hunvreus
We'd be interested in throwing one next month when we're in town.

------
Quiark
Anybody in Hong Kong?

~~~
ximeng
Yes

------
kylemaxwell
Wonder if Unit 61398 will have anybody there...

------
shimon_e
Hmmm... if I get the time I may pop by.

------
contingencies
Kunming? :)

~~~
ximeng
Sounds optimistic! Is there much of a startup scene in Kunming?

~~~
contingencies
Not bad for the size. Less tech-oriented, lots of F&B/tourism, some
arts/creative media, NGOs.

~~~
ximeng
Interesting, maybe you should put an email in your about so ppl can contact
you next time they're in Kunming :)

~~~
contingencies
I live in Bangkok.

